# My First Grow ever. (Bagseed)



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello all! This is my first grow. I rescued the biggest plant (pics below) about 3 weeks ago when it was 3 days old, It was severly stretched....I got it from a friend who had it under a night light (haha) I gave him the seed so i know that its Lemon Kush. It's recovered well and is growing happily, but the first set of secondary nodes is VERY droopy. Also I have anouther plant that is about 2 weeks old and 2 seedlings that are going to be 16 oz cup grows. Here are the pics  
These 5 are plant 1....the rescued one. and the 5th pic shows the droopy new leaves. sorry for the crappy pic quality...new camera comming soon.
*Looked droopy because she needed water haha*
*Advise please.*
Im using MG 3 month feed soil
3 1600 lumen 100 W CFL's and 2 Sun glow plant florecents on the top of them...unkown W or L
Fan comming today....I wated to long for it.
Closet grow.
New grow area getting built soon.

Thanks for viewing. (As of MArch 10th 2008)
The Biggest sprouted on December 1st. (Stretched one) Lemon Kush Bagseed-Turned out male. *CHOPPED*
The Second Biggest Sprouted December 6th. Ice Princess (White Widow x Cindy 99)-Turned out Female. *HARVESTED*
And the 2 seedlings Sprouted December 22nd. Lemon Kush Bagseed-One male *CHOPPED* and one micro grow female. *HARVESTED*

These pics were taken the first day the 3 CFL's were added. Before it was just the 2 weak florecents.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

wow the stems are pretty thin man, what kinda lights you got em under? (wattage, spectrum, etc)


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

*THIS IS THE PLANT THAT TURNED OUT FEMALE*​Well I have 3 1600 lumen cfl's and 2 sun glow florecents for plants...unkown lumens...I just added the cfl's today and i know....im getting a fan today 

But heres plant 2


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

And here are the 2 seedlings...2 days old
These little girls are future 16 oz cup grows!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

After the first day of the cfl's shes comming back and strong. After a good watering the leaves arnt droopy anymore, Fan comming in a half hour or so....Stay Tuned


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah very nice, those CFL's should help allot, you look like your using a square container similar to mine


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Yup, there also helping the other plants out alot to. The first set of 5 leaved leaves are comming in strong.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Last pic for today.
MERRYCHRISTMASEVERYONE! :hubba:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, everyones doing pretty good, the 2 bigger plants' 5 leaved leaves are comming in really nice, and there growing well. Don't mind my "Ghetto" Setup haha....somthing better is in the works. Thanks!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 27, 2007)

Updates! Everything seems to be doing good, one seedlings stretched and isnt growing as fast as the other...im thinking i need to rearrange lighting haha. and lots of new growth on the bigger plant. But here ya go.
Don't mind the game cases and such..lol


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey man your plants are looking good:aok:
You should try to LST them so they be nice and bushy
Very nice, Good LUCK on the rest of your grow man
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks man, I was thinking about LST'ing them but i think im going to LST one of the seedlings....and with the other a 16 oz cup grow :hubba:


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just some ideas while the growroom is being built. You could shove everything in a cardboard box. And with those lights without worry of a fire. I would recommend using foil around any wires or cardboard to fixture surface. You can wrap the inside with something flat white, or with a mylar sheet. I bought some wrapping paper that looked like it was mylar... pretty sure it was. Metalic wrapping paper... who would of known? Or you could paint it flat white. You don't have much lighting on them, this would make use of more lumens. And it's cheap and easy. I once stacked two cardboard boxes together one on top of another. Duct taped the hell outta the inside. Had everything inside... and when you opened the closet, it looked like a closet. Great place to keep the young ones. And it helps to control humidity and temp. You should invest in a hygrometer. Don't have to be fancy. But in Ohio this time of year we use heaters... and they can dry out the air depending on your sysem. So keeping them warm and I'd say try to do what you can to keep temp and humidity levels stable. Just keep in mind there are males... Kill them all!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Info mang....ill work on somthing 
Yea i dont think the heaters a problem though...so thats a good thing


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 28, 2007)

Them there babies are looking good boss! Stems on the ones you saved are starting to look bigger. I was thinking about a 16oz cup grow, so I will be watching closely. Good luck man!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the rep and the good words man!! For sure....yea the fan helped soooo much and shes getting thicker  Ill keep on updating!

-Peace!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2007)

well i got the fan on clearence from target a few days ago and it broke...so i took it back and they nor an other targer had ay other fans...and i checked nearly 8 stores this morning and none have fans in the winter....DAMMIT! I'm going to check a few other stores later on and if worse comes to worse ill have to order a fan (I hate ordering things haha) But other thank that everythings looking good.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well i upgraded my 2 1600L CFL's to 1800L CFL's and added a 3rd above the seedings and cleaned up everything a bit...there looking good and everything seems okay...the big one seems a tad bit droopy on the new growth but nothing a little water cant fix.  But one seedling is growing well and the other isnt growing that well and is stretched out...Hopefully she'll bounce back soon. I'll keep you guys Posted...Peace!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 29, 2007)

Guess what I got!!! A Fan and Mylar!!  And i added a 4th 1800L CFL. Check it out. and im going to upload a video of the fan and tell if its a good current going. I'll keep ya updated


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you are in the works of containing that light in a reflective enclosure.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 29, 2007)

This shows how the airs circulating to the plants 

View attachment video.zip


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 29, 2007)

Pics of mylar and fan on botton of page 1.

Yup! Thanks Pot Belly  Im working on it


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

It's all coming together now 

Nice job!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Your fan is fine,gona get some beefy stems with that on em


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks man! Im hoping for some beefy stems


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

there wigglin just fine, I think I have the same fan as you too, I have my lower fan on 2, and my ventilation fan is on hi(4). Space blankets baby!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup! I would have never of found the space blanket if it wasnt for Ekoostik Hookah haha (Thanks Man!). Its a great fan..all metal....$9.99. I'll upload more pics later, ive noticed alot more growth already, Peace!


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

yea i would use it too buts its my first and last grow, for now, so my grow room cant be too permanent.  When i retire gardening will be my hobby!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

More Pics!  I noticed alot of growth on the sides and leafs are thickning  The 2 bigger plants are now growing in there 7 leafed leaves now and getting thicker....im pretty impressed lol. One of the seedlings is droopy...since 2 days ago...watered and everything and its still droopy. any ideas? One of the pics is with just the florecents...dont worry i always have the CFL's on to..just thought the pic looked cool. Thanks for Viewing and ill keep ya posted!!


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

what are the rocks 4


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks. haha


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 30, 2007)

them are some sexy ladies


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

There getting there  haha thanks


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

haha they sure are, and you can still see the fold lines its so awesome checking the babes and there bigger and bigger every time... growing is soo much fun. 
What was the quality of the sac?
like this ? or not quite as good?


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

nice dude, ill cross my finger for ya
headband x fingers


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks man,


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Well the biggest plant smells pretty good...but the second just started to smell....i smelled it and i almost fell over. It smells better than the weed i got its seed from. I just cant believe it. wow.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Midnight,remember if you find a seed in bag,it means the grower who grew it fucked it up.If you harvest without any seeds in the buds,your gona get a better product.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

I know, haha. If i have a male its getting chopped. I dont want seeds i have sooo many. i just want bud  The stuff i got the seed from the second plant was so amazing though...I hope so much its female! haha. Thanks though Wiseman


----------



## theminx (Dec 31, 2007)

hey midnight toker , looking good i hope they are ladies :tokie:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Minx


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 1, 2008)

Well heres an update, the big ones getting really bushy and everything seems good...these are bad pictures haha, i'll add better ones in a day or 2.  *Big one looks alittle droopy due to needing water...watered)


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Midnight,lookin great man.

How tight have you tyed the tye around the big plants stem,looks like it could be a little bit looser.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 1, 2008)

okay i'll loosen it...I didnt even notice it haha...thanks man!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 2, 2008)

dude they're lookin great. gettin that stem nice and fat too i see. keep it up


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks SWW!


----------



## medicore (Jan 2, 2008)

looking great keep it green


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 3, 2008)

Updates...Getting Bushy!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking nice and healthy
Good Luck on the rest of your grow man:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dro! I'm adding more lights soon...and 12/12 for the bigest comming next week or so..


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like somone had a growth spurt overnight


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure did a good rescue on them babys


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

Updates! I rearanged the plants and lights alittle and i like the old set up better because the second biggest got more light then so im going to re-set it up with the seedlings in front like they were before...other than that everything looking GREAT...im going to revert to 12/12 for the biggest plant soon...shes getting big  
And also i removed one of her supports...before she couldnt even stand w/o it....that fan is working GREAT!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

And also on the biggest i think im starting to see signs of sex....little oval shaped things with what seem to be pistols comming out...I think we have a girl!! Im not 100% sure because it may be new growth but if not its pistols....my camera ***** to bad to take pics so we'll wait a few days and see


----------



## akirahz (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah looks like its about time to flower them ladies  they grew up mighTEE fine


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

UPDATES:
Well, I think its time to put these fine (Hopefully) Ladies into flower!! I'm amazed of how much they've growin in 8 days....cant wait to see them in a week, Cross your fingers for females!! :yay: :banana: :clap:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 8, 2008)

wow they look good


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Sport, they sure have come along in 9 days! (when i got the mylar and fan)

Soon we'll have nice buds growing!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry for Double post. 12/12 starts tonight for all of them, timer has been set to turn off at 1am and turn on at 8am so i had 17/7...Tonight its going off at 1am and going on at 1pm. Wish me luck.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Looking good MT.  Here's some GREEN MOJO for them soon to be ladies. :aok: *


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow i can't believe the improvement on these. i've been gone for a few days and come back to see a totally different plant! great work man, keep it up


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 9, 2008)

You might wanna try using containers that arent see through because light will damage ur roots. Try black containers.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 9, 2008)

TBG- Thanks man...Ive been needing some mojo 

SWW- Haha i know...i was amazed myself, They seem to like the 12/12 to...they got bushier overnight, i'll update in a few days. 

Yeroc- I have black plastic all around the outside so no light gets in, i know i didnt know about the roots hating light at first, haha


Updates comming soon.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, a flowering MJ plant GROWS! I've underestimated it a few times. Grow looks great man. Can't wait to see flowers!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

I can already tell, There really growing fast, there also starting to REALLY smell...and good. haha
:cool2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

Day 2 of flowering....Hopefully i can tell the sex soon.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing that I love about mylar, is how professional and clean it makes the room look. I remember sexing at like day 6 on average. Did you make sure the box is light tight? If only a lil bit of light gets in it could cause it to slow down, or even cause portions to not flower at all. Seems that you would already know that. But, just incase


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good man. Best of luck on the ladies.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Lay Low, Im not using a box, just my closent with the doors closed....yea i made sure  But just in case im going to fill in cracks and everything today


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

wow i wish my first grow looked like that ! :tokie:

good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey MT.  You sure are getting some nice little beauties.  I hope they are all females.

Do you have a magnifying glass to check for those first little pistils?  When I see those first little hairs coming out on my plant, I get a rush like I was a kid when I saw what Santa Claus had put under the tree for me on Christmas morning.  Every single time.

Keep it up.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Ill have to get one...thats next on my list 
No sign of sex yet....hopefully by the 4th day lol, ill post pics tomorow, today it grew soooo much, and my whole house is starting to smell muhaha. Thanks


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

plants are lookin great toker and the grow room is real nice lookin ,i hope u get all females


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Tomtom!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 13, 2008)

Day 4 of flowering....no sign of sex yet
:hubba:


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a couple more days man lol. Those babies are lookin mighty healthy. Stem still looks a bit thin, but without a big HPS or MH I think that's just the way it is. I never got a thick stem until I got one. 

Question: How much room do you have before your babies hit the ceiling?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey MT!  Lookin great.  Come on females!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 13, 2008)

Lay Low....I have them on a table so when i remove the table i have about 6 feet....and Thanks Pot Belly


----------



## akirahz (Jan 13, 2008)

wow they look like they're gettin real big real fast! nice work man - cant wait to see some budski's


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 13, 2008)

They look great mate!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

Growing...Growing....and Growing haha...I think the biggest is starting to show signs of a male...it looks like balls are starting to form on the top 2 nodes...we'll wait a few days..The other isnt showing signs but im transplanting it into a bigger container soon. Updates comming in a few days. I hope i get at least one female from this.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

wow i like that shot from the bottom there below the plants, they are real nice, should be a primo crop!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks akirahz.....and the first pic is comparing the biggest plant to a bottle of absolute vodka


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey All! The biggst is a male...it has little balls and there like 3 next to each other on the top node and single ones on the others..there was only one yesterday. Im going to cut him shortly  It got really big and at least i knew i grew it right....never a problem. BUT On the other hand the 2nd is a postitve female....she has pistols shooting out of her on her top 2 nodes...we'll transplant her into the bigger pot tonight. Heres some pics. Hey, At least i got one female! 
My camera isnt good enough to do close up shots of the pistols of one and balls of anouther....when she gets preflowers then i can take pics of those...sorry lol. New camera comming hopefully soon.
RIP Big plant :fid:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

The big guy was cut....lots of leaves drying in a shoe box lol...ill make Butterleaf flour and make browinies in a week or so...lol. Updats of the little lady will be up soon...thanks for viewing


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup... now you made it through great. They look much better than my first set. You should get a nice bag outta that one lady.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope so...haha. Im very relieved that i had a female...i was thinking id have 2 males. Thanks


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey MT - It's great you have a female.  Now you can take all your light and focus it on one plant.  Like the Eye of Sauron, but she'll love ya for it.

Crunch time now.  Make them buds, make them buds.........:aok:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey MT wow the sure got bigger since last time I check in!!!
Good work Toker:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Man u sure are keepin them babies happy!!!! They keep lookin better and better everytime I see em!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha i dont know what im doing so well  I hope i keep her happy to!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*The ladies are coming right along and looking great MT. :aok: *


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jan 18, 2008)

Man I am glad to hear u got at least one female... I hope it yields good for ya.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks alot guys! Ill post pics of her later...shes doing really well


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Well heres the lonley lady....hairs comming in nicley :hubba:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

Heres some better pics...now all the nodes have hairs  
(The pic that was taken in the bathroom was taken there because he lignting was the best)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 19, 2008)

good job, man... keep her happy


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jan 19, 2008)

wow man that lady is looking nice... with that size i know she will give ya a lot of good times.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

Im really looking forward to when that day comes! lol


----------



## weezy05 (Jan 23, 2008)

wow dude very nice! how tall is she?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good MT,  Was the bag she came from pretty decent?


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good so far. good job


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll Update tomorow....Shes doing REALLY well....Much better then when the pics were last taken...buds are really starting to form and nicley  Shes now into her 14th day of flowering...And the bag i got her from was Sooooo nice. I wish I had pics. But as of tonight shes 18.2 Inches tall and she has over 18 bud sites...Im to lazy to take pics so they'll be up first thing in the morning!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 23, 2008)

nice looking lady you got there. I like seeing peoples 1sst grow. reminds me of my 1st grow. So how are you likeing the waiting game??? It gets better near the end LOL.keep up the good work buddy. keep her happy and she will make you happy


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 24, 2008)

classic indica?


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 25, 2008)

MT wheres the update man? haven't seen ur ladies in a while....


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 26, 2008)

My camera has dead batteries and i cant find any Double A batteries....haha there doing great ill get some batteries later today!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey i got some double A's if u need em', i can mail them to ya haha slacker. jk. i dono if i'm gonna update today or after next water either. can't wait to see the progress on your lovely ladies


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay ive been REALLY high and lazy latley so thats why theres been a lack of updates.....a few days ago a friend gave me some of his med grow...ive ben the highest ive ever b een and for the past 4 days...todays the last of the stash haha...and im high now haha....oh well i know ill get this high off of my lady haha...well heres the update...a few bad pics of my lady (ill post better tomorow) and of the seedling I had in which is really growing big  Hopefully its a lady to! but over the past 3 days the buds on the girl have REALLY been forming...over 20 bud sites! i cant wait until 2 weeks until the buds are really develiped..haha.....shes 11 days into flowering..dont mind my mispelling and statments that dont make sense...haha im really stoned...Thanks for viewing  And like i said bad pictures. ALSO she just got watered so shes a little droopy.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking very nice mate!

Ah yes,the budding stage..


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking good bro. Good luck on the yield.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey MT - Looking great.  Getting nice little hairs everywhwere.  

Now you've done it.  You're never going to look at another bag of weed the same.  Keep it up.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

beautiful man! doing great very nice indica.  just updated my journal as well!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 31, 2008)

wow. worth the wait to see those babys. you are doin a great job man. looks like my younger plants right now, i think they're in the same time frame of flowering. keep it up bro


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I only had the internet and this forum my first grow! lol everything looks great. 6 more weeks or so you should have a closet of buds drying. With such a small grow and all really try not to smoke any at first. I'd cure for a month before dipping in the jar. You'll thank yourself. It will taste sooooo much better hee hee. 

:48:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> If I only had the internet and this forum my first grow! lol everything looks great. 6 more weeks or so you should have a closet of buds drying. With such a small grow and all really try not to smoke any at first. I'd cure for a month before dipping in the jar. You'll thank yourself. It will taste sooooo much better hee hee.
> 
> :48:


 

ya man this site helped me so much.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good job, I'll keep following this.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words  And Ganja i'll check out your grow now.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> what are the rocks 4




Im the same way, i used to do it for looks too...like put cool looking crystals in there....YAAA

 Then i started using small white rocks, so i dont disturb the soil when i water....and the roots dont get exsposed anymore.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

Haha, I think i may get some small white rocks soon...but for now theres only dirt...no rocks 

Oh and good news...I have anouther Girl!! The smaller plant turned out female....2 tiny white hairs on her top node.....Its a tiny plant though so i know i wont get much...but oh well haha..Ill add pics in a few days


----------



## Melissa (Feb 1, 2008)

cannot believe how much shes grown ,,
congrats on the new lady :tokie: carnt wait to see her


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## hertz (Feb 1, 2008)

Any new updates? I have been watching with intrest, as I am about to embark on my own first grow. My seeds are germinating as we speak. Hope this turns out great for you.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 1, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Oh and good news...I have anouther Girl!!


 
it's like having a kid, eh?

speaking of which... my long time friend/brother phoned me last night and informed me of the priest pulling him aside, with his girlfiriend standing in the background, and giving him the news(the girlfriend asked the priest to tell him at church he's having a baby) and explaining the news to him about having to marry his girlfriend now  :hitchair: 

he still hasn't called me back yet. :hubba:  personally... I think he's out binging... 

anyways... what the hell was I thinking about again?... oh well... c ya


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

BIG UPDATE!​Well heres a big update...lots of pictures! Here the 2 ladies...the big ones growing so nicley...im adding some more light soon. But the tiny plant is a female...the close up on her kinda shows the hairs on the top node...in a few days they'll be big enough to fully see. Lots of close-ups and different shots so you should get what they look like. The big ones 2 feet tall as of today and i counted 25 bud sites and i think i missed some  But here she is! Enjoy.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

More Pics 
**Theres only 2 plants..one big one and a tiny one**


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

looking Scrum-didily-umshous,  nice man i love those big fat indica leaves


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good man!  No way that camera cost 30 bucks!!! haha


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

It did haha....The close ups were taken with a mag. glass in front of the lense though...w/o it i cant ake a clear close-up for crap...lol. Thanks Guys


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

hey midnight nice looking plants how long is that last plant in flower


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

Both plants were in flower since Jan. 9th...the small one was a seedling then lol


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 2, 2008)

Great update. love the close ups. some of our plants look very similar...hmmm. didn't u say that u didn't know what strain was in the bag you got the seeds from? anyways looks amazing, keep her goin strong!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet, good job man!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words! SWW, Im starting to think shes Ice Princess (Cindy99xWhite Widow) Because right around the time i planted her I got  some of it and it had a seed in it and i think that i planted THAT seed...i dunno though...but your growing white widow and say that our plants looks alike...I hope i planted that seed...that strain is SOOOO good...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

*Whats up MT. The ladies are coming right along and looking great. Keep it up mang and you'll be smoking some fine homegrown before ya know it.  *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> BIG UPDATE!​
> Well heres a big update...lots of pictures! Here the 2 ladies...the big ones growing so nicley...im adding some more light soon. But the tiny plant is a female...the close up on her kinda shows the hairs on the top node...in a few days they'll be big enough to fully see. Lots of close-ups and different shots so you should get what they look like. The big ones 2 feet tall as of today and i counted 25 bud sites and i think i missed some  But here she is! Enjoy.


 
:holysheep: Very Nice Ladies, from one Midnight Toker to another...!!!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks TBG, I cant wait haha, And thanks Toker


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay I need some advise....My condo is having a mandatory health inspection on all the the units on monday, tuesday, and wednesday and they dont have to have permission to enter.....do you think they'll check the closets?? What to do...ahhhh


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, so i found out its only monday and tusday and i think there telling when they enter....im putting them in a box on my balcony with tarp over the box and putting everything in a box in my closet but the mylar...clothes will cover that....will the few hours of dark hurt them if the lights are suppodsto be on? Thanks.
Will health inspectors look through boxes or w/e on a balcony??


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

do you have an addict or crawl space? they not alot to look threw your personal things


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep everything in a box. They cannot look through your stuff. I'd pull down the mylar in the closet though. As long as you make the stuff hidden you'll be ok I am sure.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone i got it resolved   On with the GJ!! Updates comming tomorow


----------



## akirahz (Feb 4, 2008)

Your future gals are looking mighty fine there midnight, i think yer mini gals rival my mini queens any day


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Well here are my 2 ladies...I decided to name my little one mini haha...shes 7 inches tall. The big girls doing great to...buds are really filling in and getting dense! Here they are...and Ak. your 2 mini's so beat my 1 mini  haha. Enjoy!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

A few more pics....Im going to pack everything up for that inspection first thing in the morning...they should be fine. :hubba:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

**SORRY FOR TRIPLE POST**
I forgot to post pics of mini's hairs


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow man, they are really growing!!!

when do you plan on harvesting?  and good luck tomorrow man!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha i love that pic of the big girl and little girl side my side.  looking great man keep up the good work! cant wait for mine!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

and the CD's? is this for under lighting?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

yea i though it'd help a bit  Im going to harvest when shes 85% amber...and much bigger lol  :bong1:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, read the little health inspector post.  I had a bad experience with something similar. (roomate forgot to tell us it was happening, and we had a party the night before)

Anyway, good luck with it all!!  Lookin good!!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay well all morning i was taking dpwn the grow room and scrubbing floors and doing dishes and guess what i just find out....I  go downstairs and ask the lady at the desk when there doing inspections and she says that its a 2 month process and we'll give you a 24 hour notice.....***!!?! The sign in the elevators say that the inspections are Monday and Tuesday February 4th and 5th...GRRRR!!!! So i guess im going to put back up the grow room...all that stress for nothing....:rant:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hey mang you better make damn sure before you go putting your room back together. I would ask another person at your building about it before doing anything just to make sure. The last thing ya wanna do is put it all back together just to find out the lady was wrong.  *


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

I called the office and she was right....grow rooms back together...girls were in an hour more of dark than usual....Whoever typed and posted the notices needs to loose their job, even the office said that they were wrong.....Oh well....At least my place is realllly clean hahaha....Thanks TBG! Ill post updates in a day or two...:holysheep: And the inspectors should be comming in a month or two....pfft monday and tuesday....wow...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 5, 2008)

sheeesh... u got all paranoid for nothing  

oh well... now you've got a nice clean grow room again  ... that's always a good thing.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

Yup! and i guess how i put it back together its much brighter now to..i didnt re-arrange anything either...its just alittle moved....Looks like it all worked out  haha


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL, kinda stinks, but at least everything is all clean now


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's what makes a grow box so much easier on a non-homeowner. When people can come in unexpectedly, no time to hide it then lol. You might want to think about that. Any cabnet that you can light proof will work. Some have locking doors... now that's a step in security. Locked doors are enough to keep most people out. "It's storage for sentimental personal effects." All clear! 

Lady looks good MT. Can't wait to see her in full bloom.:watchplant:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

Well heres an update....The big girls yellowing but im guessing its genetics...Im not worried to much  Im going to harvest in 3-4 weeks. Her buds are growing pretty slowly but im sure they'll catch up soon...there about 10% amber..VERY frosty and they smell very strong with a hint of citrus. Mini's growing pretty good to...hairs everywhere. Here they are.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

a few more pics...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking dank man.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks bro! She is dank...I got her from some Ice Princess (WWxC99)


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. really coming along great. keep it up!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

=) ya looks like you got a really nice strain going there man cant wait to see what the final product is like! 

what you using for nutes again or nothing yet? i cant remember


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

Whatevers in the soil  haha


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

haha you should get some Cheap nutes in there shes big enough now would fatten those buds out!  just lookin out get some granulated ferts like i got there cheap as all hell and they do work just take a look at my plant =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

shes beautiful tho!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

Im thinking about getting some big bloom soon and maybe add some fert. to the top of the soil....should do the trick haha


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I snipped off one of the buds that was pretty well amber...anxiousness got the best of me...i feel kinda bad haha. Since i snipped one of the buds, it didnt hurt her or effect bud growth on any of the others did it? But heres some pics...the bud smells exactly like orange vitamins haha. Here it is...:hubba:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 12, 2008)

I bet you can't WAIT to smoke that.  Lookin good man, keep it up!!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice, and enjoy it


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

You betcha! i just touched it and my fingers are soooo sticky and they smell like orange vitamins...my mouths watering....the little buds in a shoe box drying,,,i say 3-6 days then straight to the bong!  :yay:


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey MT - Looking great.  I bet you are anxious to smoke that bud.  I bet that thing gets microwaved, and you smoke it tonight!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

naaa im going to let it airdry  the wait is worth it


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard of dehydraters work well


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

do *NOT* dry your buds in the microwave... if you do, you destroy the THC....


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

lol i know im air drying....dont worry


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

oh, I'm not at all worried... if people r stupid enough to use a microwave to dry their buds, then they deserve to lose their stash....


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 12, 2008)

lol i think i agree with that statement ^^^^


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 12, 2008)

your plants look excellent, i think i can keep up with the heavy hitters


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates...ive been REALLLLY busy. Well last week i left for 3 days and my girlfriend was tending for the plants....on the first day everything was fine but she forgot about them and left them for 2 days with my closet door fully closed and it got hot in there and fried all of the leaves on mini and most of the fan leaves on the big plant...so mini's leafless besides the leaves on the top...which still look fried haha BUT the buds on both plants are completely fine.....the buds are growing great on her on for being such a small plant its really getting big  On my big plant Im going to harvest in a week or two ..well here they are, sorry they look kinda crappy haha. The buds on the bigger plant are small because all through flowering i used no nutes and shes been rootbound. Thanks for viewing!  I feel so bad from how they look haha 
(first set of pics is all of the big plant the second which ill post right after is mini) And leaves were lost due to rootboundness and that heat accident haha.)
The strain on the big girl once again is Ice Princess (White Widow x Cindy 99)
And minis strain is unknown but im thinking shes orange Kush (very popular strain around here)


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres mini....all the leaves were fried from the heat accident...read above lol. Shes growing great though and smells like espresso coffee


----------



## dmack (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like some amazing smoke. Congrats on your first grow. And its a nice one at that.:farm:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 25, 2008)

There ya go man. i thought u fell off the face of the earth or somethin. lookin good sorry bout the accident. We harvest our first plan on thursday after class! can not wait. i'll smoke one for ya


----------



## Melissa (Feb 25, 2008)

congratulations on your first grow 
i hope she smokes as good as her buds look and smell :tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

looking real good man cant wait to see how much you end up with on the big girl! and hey any weed is good weed =)

GG


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor little girl, hope she still smokes good for you...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 26, 2008)

ya lady looking nice Midnight, i got about 2-3 more weeks for my church and at least 6 for the haze. If you got 2 weeks, ill do a partial harvest wit ya. Man she really been doing well looking healthy. Are you gonna grow again???


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup! I got some more Ice Princess seeds...right after this grow im going to start anouther, thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't peeked in in quite some time.  Wow, what a treat it was to see your beautiful girls.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 26, 2008)

where its at! nice dense bud.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job for a first grow... "mini" is cute :hubba: 

you'll have to build a seperate cabinet so you can start cloning and create mothers for more cloning off your next sprouts...


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

Its looking good in there.Be proud of this first grow.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Vancouver, Im going to try and get a wardrobe soon  I have that building inspection tomorow in my apt. so first thing tomorow i gotta dismantle the closet and hide the ladies...haha. Minis buds...espically her top cola almost doubled in size overnight...ill update soon. And the big girl also is densing out by day...bigger and bigger...haha. Im currently high so dont mind my rambling...haha.


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 28, 2008)

Smokin a fatty for your nice grow as we speak (type). :hubba: That x tra light looks like its helping.

'Fro
:48:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Well i had to chop my top cola off and 2 main-stem buds.....i going to give it anouther week...oh well. That health inspection is in a few hours and i needed to make my plant small enough to fit in a big box....the buds i chopped look pretty done....they smell like orange vitamins or a orange slushy mixed with a sweet pepper..smells so good! That classic ice princess smell..In a week ill be smoking my first home grown bud! (that wasnt sampled and dryed ith a blowdryer) haha. Oh well ill update on the plant soon and harvest on the rest is this weekend....and about 4-5 weeks for mini then im starting anouther ice princess grow. Peace! Heres the lovley bud, Sorry about the crappy pics.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Heres 2 more pics...there all trimmed and ready to dry! again please dont mind the crappy quality...new camera comming soon  Enjoy!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 3, 2008)

ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY ,,the fruits of your labour :tokie:

well done on the competion of your first grow :bong2:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks! I learned alot on this grow and i know on my next ill have some huge plants....more light...fans...etc..Stay Tuned! I smoked a few small test buds 2 weeks back and blow dred them with a hair dryer and got RIPPED! i can only imagine it air dryed..lol. Smoke report will be up in a week or so.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work! i remember when that plant was just a little guy and you were stalling on buying a fan haha! well looks good and i'm sure you're just excited about the next grow as i am. week and a half on the other plants, then its chop time again and i'm startin a new one. good job man


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Haha...good times  Im very excited for out next grows...i think im going to start some more ice princess seeds next week.....12/12 from seed. or ill most likley just wait until minis harvested and start 6 the normal way haha. But thanks bro..im just alittle nervious about drying/curing. hah


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 3, 2008)

hope yer inspection goes ok for ya... just remember... they have NO RIGHT to go snooping in your personal belongings....


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope they come soon..for the plants the lights always come on at 1:11pm....an hour grrr i want them to hurry haha I gotta hang buds, pput together everything...make up for the wake n bake i missed. lol. Ill keep ya posted thanks vancouver!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 3, 2008)

just have everything clean and tiddy and you won't have no probs


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

already completed   those buds are starting ro reek up my bedroom haha im getting intoxicated by the delicious fumes  *Gets airspray* hopefully the grls dont reek up my girlfriends closet LOL


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 3, 2008)

GJ, any new pics of the girl soon? or is she down? Haven't look in here for awhile


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 3, 2008)

That big smile is for your first grow!! Don't it feel great to be smoking something that you created yourself and didn't have to pay for. (Of course you spent some cash gettin set up, but . . .)
Now that you have one under your belt, the sky is the limit!!
:hubba: 
'Fro man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

grats man,  lets us know how the smoke report goes.


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 4, 2008)

Your grow is looking good. Thought I would share what I got going on with you guys (and gals).
The first 2 pics are of my 2 week old White Widdow. The last three are of my Skunk # 11 that are in the first week of 12/12. 
Keep on Smokin!!!
 'Fro man
:bong1:
PS Sorry I didn't rotate the last 2.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 4, 2008)

In 2 days im germinating some more ice princess seeds ...12/12 from seed and taking down the big plant completely...as for the smoke report a small nug was fully dry and i smoked a half a bowl....4-5 hits and at 4 oclock and i just came down...im still alittle high even, this weed is AMAZING! the best ive ever had hahaha....tastes orangish funnel cakeish...seriously! I am going to finish the bowl in a few mins ahha, ill add pics tomorow but the grow closet is back together....better than before and the ladies are doing great...minis under like all the lights now...still smells like STRONG coffie and spices...haha. And i have alot of bud hanging in a box haha...should be dry by tomorow and then straight to cure! The Inspection was today and everything worked out great  They peeked in my girlfriends closet and they didnt even peak in mine...i coulda had the grow room together and the plants left in their haha...oh well better safe then sorry. But pics comming tomorow, Thanks Guys! now to smoke more ice princess


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

Well heres some pics, MY first bud fully dried and im smoking it now....its SOOOO good and sticky...my fingers are sticking to the keys like glue as we speak haha, I cant wait to smoke cured now haha...The rest of the big plants comming down in a day or two...im going to go out and get some soil and plastic cups...maybe a few more CFL's and im going to germ 6 more ice princess seeds and start anouther journal  Minis growing fast and is stinkier than the big one  Sorry she looks like crap fromnow on im leaving that closet door open and telling my girlfriend to leave it open alittle. But THe other pics are the dry-box and 4 small buds and the top cola almost fully dry..straight into cure by tonight or tomorow, I couldnt find any clips so dont mind my ghetto hanging method haha. Here they are....Now wheres my Bic?  Thanks for the help everyone! I couldnt of grown this amazing bud without any of you....Enjoy!


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats midnight. Best stuff ever right? Your own creation is always best.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

Best stuff is right hahaha....3 big hits and im gone...im so high its insane haha.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 5, 2008)

hey nice grow you got thier fam looking good for your 1st grow. dont feel bad bro every body has lost a few due to death by girlfreind.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

haha....yea. Thanks, Im excited for my next grow :stoned: haha


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay well The big plant was fully harvested as of 2 days ago...its almost all dry and half of it is already in cure....i smoked about 10 buds (sample ones and all) so if i woulda been patient i would of had SO much more...To give you an idea each smaller (Buds that were on the top of each branch) There each big enough to fill a black and mild and a half...if that makes sence...and it only takes 3 hits to be high for like 4-6 hours....haha. But I had an amazing first grow and ill looking foward to more! Ill add pics later on. Im going to germinate 6 seeds when mini's harvested...all different strains i ordered and im keepig them a secret until later on in the grow. I dont think im going to grow ice princess again next grow...maybe 1 seed. I wanna try a variety haha, but im going to get more lighing and fans in there...maybe 6-7 more cfl's and 2-3 more fans and of course nutes and bigger pots next grow  Stay Tuned!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

cool congrats on your grow and harvest once again MT.  hope to see you here in the future as you start your next one..


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 15, 2008)

nice job


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

We will all be eagerly watching for your next grow. I have heard good things about Ice Princess and I cant wait to see some pics. Grats on your first grow and I hope everything turns out good for your next. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
Well last night i germinated 4 seeds....all different and ordered strains. Im going to plant them in MG organic choice soil tomorow and hopefully get more lights soon. For this grow im LSTing and using 12/12 from seed AND im going to keep the strains secret until i find out if there female or male  All im saying is im not doing Ice Princess again this grow...im going to wait a bit (I wanna try a variety haha)

But as for this grow Im going to try and run out and get batteries for my camera...minis got pretty nice buds...shes so heavy now i had to tie her on a stick...she fell over haha. Still smells like coffie...I say im going to harvest in 2-3 weeks. Ill keep mini updated on this journal...but as ive been saying im getting batteries and HOPEFULLY PICS BY TONIGHT haha. I pretty much smoked all....yes all of my ice princess. The cured bud was so amazing...i took hits and totally forgot who i was and where i was it was so amazing...that bud will be greatly missed..And thanks again for helping me grow it guys...OFF TO A SECOND SUCESSFUL GROW, MP..AWAYYYYYY!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys....heres Mini! I say 1-3 more weeks until harvest then we can focus all on my new grow  well here she is....


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

Well this grows a wrap...minis comming down as of now....she smells SOOO amazing, much better than any type of weed ive everrr smelled, it will make your eyes water :hubba: but i took a test nug earlier and i was on my arse for like 2 hours (pics on my other GJ) but from the plant that was accidental and neglected it came out just awsome...Thanks everyone for the help now lets focus on the new grow  Enjoy!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 23, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Well this grows a wrap...minis comming down as of now....she smells SOOO amazing, much better than any type of weed ive everrr smelled, it will make your eyes water :hubba: but i took a test nug earlier and i was on my arse for like 2 hours (pics on my other GJ) but from the plant that was accidental and neglected it came out just awsome...Thanks everyone for the help now lets focus on the new grow  Enjoy!


 
:farm:   _Accidental start or not, you got some smoke out of it and the fun of growing too, eh?  Congrats MT !!! _


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks  Lesson of this grow is theres always room for more plants....im thinking of saving it all until 4/20...hmmm. It was indeed a fun grow to. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

looks nice.. and you got some good smoke out of the deal.. keep it up and keep us updated on your new grow.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

That will give you a few good bong hits. I wish I was smoking that instead of the crap I'm smoking on right now. Anyways, good job and keep us posted on your new grow. Take care and be safe.


----------

